# kernel > 2.6.16 problem with Promise TX2

## Dragonix

Hi,

I reinstalled gentoo on my machen and also updated my kernel to 2.6.17-r7 but with this kernel it crashes when i activate:

Device Drivers  --->

  SCSI device support  --->

    <*>   SCSI disk support

    SCSI low-level drivers  --->

      <*> Serial ATA (SATA) support

      <*> Promise SATA [b]TX2[b]/TX4 support

I get an kernel panic on the next reboot (sorry that i can only post the last line, but the font is to big and syslog isn't started yet (at least i think that^^): <0> kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init! [afair that doesnt tell you anything, right?])

When i compile it as a module, i get the following error when loading it:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sep  8 16:55:23 LPhoenix sata_promise 0000:00:0d.0: version 1.04
> 
> Sep  8 16:55:23 LPhoenix GSI 19 sharing vector 0xC1 and IRQ 19
> ...

 

What can I do, is that a known problem?

With 2.6.16-r13 everythings working, but I can't use it (of course i can, but it's useless to me to work without it...) because the "via-agpgart" is missing(???...). But the sd* are there...

My Hardware:

-MSI K8TNeo 2 FIR (including a Promise controller, PDC20579 (aka TX2))

-Via K8t800Pro chipset

-AMD Athlon64 3200+ (Winchester)

German Translation:

Hallo,

Ich hab neulich gentoo auf meinem Rechner neuinstalliert, dabei hab ich auch den neuen 2.6.17-r7 kernel verwendet. Allerdings crasht der kernel (beim booten) mit einem Kernel Panic wenn ich folgendes (für meinen promise sx2 / pdc 20579 controller) aktiviere:

Device Drivers  --->

  SCSI device support  --->

    <*>   SCSI disk support

    SCSI low-level drivers  --->

      <*> Serial ATA (SATA) support

      <*> Promise SATA [b]TX2[b]/TX4 support

Der Kernel Panic lautet wiefolgt:

<0> kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init! [afair hilft euch das allerdings nicht viel...]

Wenn ichs als module kompilere, entsteht obiges (beim modproben)(die lange quote oben, wills nicht nochmal einfügen...)

Könnt ihr mir helfen (muss ich vlt nochwas mitkompilern?)? Ist das ein bekanntes Problem?

Mit dem 2.6.16-r13 kernel geht (fast) alles, aber ich kann ihn nicht verwenden, da der "via agpgart" nicht vorhanden ist (oder muss ich noch was aktivieren das er sichtbar wird, atm ist da blos intel). Die sd* von ihm sind aber da...

Hardware steht oben.

Thx!

Edit\ I've installed the last Vanilla sources (the last 2.6.17) and there's no error, but 1 hdd missing (the 2 satas are there, but not the ide device)...

----------

## lesserwhirls

Greetings!

     I was getting the same kernel panic when I tried to go from 2.6.16-r13 to 2.6.17-r4 and I could never get it to work.  I had hopes that things would work when I saw 2.6.17-r7 marked as stable, but I still have the same problem.  It looks like the sata_promise.c code under the 'kernel'/drivers/scsi/ directory was updated from version 1.03 to 1.04 and it now explicitly handles the pdc 2057x controller (among the addition of a few other controllers).  Is it possible that there is an error in the sata_promise.c code?  I'm new to gentoo, so I am not sure where to go from here.

My basic setup is:

Soltek SL-K8TPro-939

AMD64 3000+

North Bridge VIA K8T800

SATA RAID CONTROLLER PDC20579

----------

## Dragonix

Yes, that could be, but I'm also not that leet to know that^^

Some other people with that controller have the same probleme...

btw, have you tried the vanilla kernel? He's working for me (at least i can boot with him^^, one hdd is missing...)

----------

## lesserwhirls

The newest stable vanilla kernel (2.6.16.19) works fine, but it uses the older version (1.03) of the sata_promise driver.  I'm going to try one of the newer vanilla kernels, hopefully tonight.

----------

## Dragonix

I tried the last stable 2.17.* and it worked, but as already mentioned: The HDDs at the IDE port are not recorgnized...

----------

## lesserwhirls

I was able to use the vanilla kernel 2.6.17.7 without any problems (sata only, I do not have any ide hdds), but the 2.6.17-r7 gentoo kernel does not work...I think things are above my head now.  There are differences in the sata_promise.c code between the two kernel sources, but debugging a driver is beyond me.

----------

## Dragonix

No new ideas?

Can someone tell me what happend to via-agpgart in 2.6.16?

btw, with the marked 2.6.18 same problem....

----------

## lesserwhirls

Sorry to leave you hanging!  I've posted a bug report about the sata_promise driver on bugzilla and the developers are looking into it.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=148059

Unfortunately, I do not know anything about via-agpgart so I can't offer any help.

----------

## Dragonix

Thanx  :Smile:   :Smile: 

The agpgart problem solved itself, i misinterpreted [(did something wrong)] something   :Wink: 

----------

